# Mini - No need for Ethernet or mocha if you do this



## Dean Johnson (Nov 4, 2017)

I switched my home from a regular router/extender network to an Eero based system about two months ago. Eero is a mesh router system which you can learn about on either Amazon or their website. I have Ethernet running to all my Tivo Minis but the Eero base units (not the Beacon) include two Ethernet ports so I decided to test if I could connect my Eeros to each other via WiFi and hook a Mini to the Ethernet port of the Eero base unit and get acceptable connections. The Eero I tested was placed in my second floor bedroom about 30 feet from the main Eero base unit. After one week the Mini has not hiccuped one time. Perfect reception. 
Conclusion... you can trick your Mini into using a WiFi connection if you have Eero for your WiFi system and you don’t have to much distance between your base units. Just remember, only the base units have Ethernet ports, not the “Beacon”.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's the same thing as using a wireless Bridge. Which I guess is really what it is doing by connecting to the Ethernet ports of the Eeros system. Minis have always worked great with wireless Bridges in my setups.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> It's the same thing as using a wireless Bridge. Which I guess is really what it is doing by connecting to the Ethernet ports of the Eeros system. Minis have always worked great with wireless Bridges in my setups.


1) Exactly; using a wireless bridge for a Mini can work fine, provided the bridge and wireless base station have sufficient bandwidth and latency;

2) The OP has only tested the solution with a single Mini connected via the eero wireless mesh (as posted in their parallel thread on the same subject, here). YMMV as you increase the number of Minis using a wireless bridge in place of a hardwired Ethernet or MoCA connection.


----------



## reds91185 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dean Johnson said:


> I switched my home from a regular router/extender network to an Eero based system about two months ago. Eero is a mesh router system which you can learn about on either Amazon or their website. I have Ethernet running to all my Tivo Minis but the Eero base units (not the Beacon) include two Ethernet ports so I decided to test if I could connect my Eeros to each other via WiFi and hook a Mini to the Ethernet port of the Eero base unit and get acceptable connections. The Eero I tested was placed in my second floor bedroom about 30 feet from the main Eero base unit. After one week the Mini has not hiccuped one time. Perfect reception.
> Conclusion... you can trick your Mini into using a WiFi connection if you have Eero for your WiFi system and you don't have to much distance between your base units. Just remember, only the base units have Ethernet ports, not the "Beacon".


I use an Airport Extreme router and an Airport Express as an access point with a Mini connected via Ethernet to the Express...works perfectly.


----------

